# rod extension



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

I have an 8' baitcasting rod and would like to add about 6" to the butt .



have anyone here done this and if so, how ?



thanks.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

PVC pipe and some hose pipe clamps for the reel???


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

You can add amost any kind of light tubing such as aluminum, , graphite etc. to make rod butt extensions



It also depends on how you want to do it , but oversleeve, It may require removing a portion of the grip.



Really; it' s not a big job. C2


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

leave it to an auburn fan to be sooo creative :doh 

I figured on cutting off the buttcap and use a dowel or part of another rod, I'm just concerned about getting the taper right so that I won't stress just a real short portion off the blank .


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

I've tried extending a butt both ways; putting a piece of blank or dowel inside of the existing rod and putting a piece of rod over the existing butt. The outer sleeve method provides the best. The inner sleeve creates stress where the two meet and will split out unless some heavy reinforcing is done.



Putting a blank or dowel inside the existing blank is the easiest and fastest and a lot of people do it that way. I prefer the outer sleeve method.



They also do rod repairs that way. I repair a rod by putting a plug inside the blank with an oversleeve.



Many ways to skin a cat or modify a rod. C2


----------



## ElJay (Oct 1, 2007)

Outer sleeve is far stronger and preserves the taper better.Its just going to be very difficult with your guides,grips etc in the way!This can turn into a big job.Unless you have a supply of old broken blanks to get your 'parts' from, get hold of mudhole and their 'unsanded graphite blanks' . They arearound $4.99each and a great source of repair, extensionmaterial etc. Also good to test new epoxy's and finishes.Talk to them and get a fat shorter than 6ft one sent and it wont even involve extra shipping costs.

Hope that helps more than it confuses.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

thanks for the responses , looks like I would've messed up by going by the insert method.



what about this - take my extension and cut it in half with a dremal , then expoxy it over the butt of the rod . think that would work ?


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

You're going to hopefully cover the extension with some kind of grip so why not remove a portion of the grip to expose the blank?



Select a piece of tubing, aluminum, graphite, whatever just a tad larger than the existing blank. Coat it with 5 minute epoxy then slide the sleeve over the end of the blank. I like to have about a 6 inch overlap for a heavy rod.



Another way is to put the extension in the middle making it a split grip. You cut the existing handle in the middle then put the extension material in the middle? You can use longer pieces of extension material leaving the ends of the existing blank material for reinforcement.



I do know people that have used the inner plug method but I also have seen them split out when subjected to any kind of stress. C2


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Baitcaster leave it to an auburn fan to be sooo creative :

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Well, they aren't having to prepare for a bowl game, so they have plenty of time to do creative thinking.

Oh, I'm naughty.


----------

